# Anywhere along the beach you can't fish?



## tnmule (Jun 27, 2008)

I am staying in Gulf Shores at the Lighthouse the week of 9/14/2008. This is close to State Park land and the old pier. Are you allowed to surf fish on the park land or near the old pier? I'm getting my gear ready but I don't want any trouble fishing where I should'nt. Is there any advantage to fishing close to the old pier? Does the structure hold any fish? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Hysteria Fishing (Jun 27, 2008)

I fished the Old pier last year before the construction began on the new pier. I am not sure that you will be able to fish the beach there around the old pier. they have alot of construction going on. you may have to go west to the pass.


----------

